# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  :::جرقه در ریاضی(راز موفقیت در درس ریاضی):::

## andia

سلاااااااااام 

یک سلام پر انرژی! :Y (565): 


امیدوارم همگی عاااالی باشین! :Y (748): 


خب تعداد بسیار زیادی از دوستان سوالاتی درمورد درس ریاضی از من پرسیدند!


منم بهشون قول دادم یک پست درمورد ریاضی بزنم!


به تدریج چند تا مطلب برای شما  در این پست خواهم گذاشت!


(جرقه در ریاضی+معرفی کتاب+روش کار کردن ریاضی+روش تست زدن سر جلسه آزمون)

اولین پست که موضوع اصلی صحبت منه جرقه در ریاضیه!



در ادامه با ما همراه باشید:

جرقه در ریاضی

معرفی کتاب ریاضی(مخصوص رشته ریاضی)

روش حل کردن ریاضی


بقیه مطالبی که گفتم رو به تدریج خواهم گذاشت 

و از طریق همین تاپیک اطلاع رسانی میکنم!


مطالب قبلی:

:::چگونه دروس عمومی را بالای 90 بزنیم؟:::



امیدوارم براتون مفید باشه! :Yahoo (81): 

موفق تر از همیشه باشید دوستان من! :Yahoo (81):

----------


## andia

خوب دوستان همونجوری که قول داده بودم قسمت معرفی کتاب هم افزوده شد! :Yahoo (81):

----------


## mohammad74

مطلبت رو خوندم عجب ماجرایی داشتی
ما که الان سال چهارم هم شروع کردیم چیزی به عنوان جرقه وجود نداره (معم هندسه من فوت کرد قبل امتحان نهایی) و الان اصلا میلی به این درس ندارم و هر وقت تستهاش رو میبینم میزینم کنار
البته جزوه ی اصلا خوبی هم نداریم و باهاش یک تست هم نمیشه زد اگه کتاب خوب میدونید بگید 
من شنیدم گاج سفید خوبه چطوره؟

----------


## andia

> مطلبت رو خوندم عجب ماجرایی داشتی
> ما که الان سال چهارم هم شروع کردیم چیزی به عنوان جرقه وجود نداره (معم هندسه من فوت کرد قبل امتحان نهایی) و الان اصلا میلی به این درس ندارم و هر وقت تستهاش رو میبینم میزینم کنار
> البته جزوه ی اصلا خوبی هم نداریم و باهاش یک تست هم نمیشه زد اگه کتاب خوب میدونید بگید 
> من شنیدم گاج سفید خوبه چطوره؟


سلام دوست عزیز!

اون معلمی که من گفتم زیاد اهل تشویق و تمجید نبود!

 و تمام معلم هایی که من در این سال ها داشتم(مخصوصا این سال آخر) 

به دلایل نا معلوم این تشویق ها رو از بچه ها دریغ میکردند!(شاید به خاطر کلاس کارشون که نیاد پایین :Y (479): )

(خیلی از دوستان من هم به دلیل معلم نه چندان خوب هندسه 2 از این درس زده شدند)

اما برای من همون جرقه ابتدایی کافی بود و خودم اون جرقه رو تبدیل به آتیش کردم!


(برای خیلی از ماها این چیزا پیش میاد اما یا فراموششون میکنیم یا...

گاهی وقتا اهمیت دادن به چیزای کم اهمیت خوبه)

اون رو به عنوان داستان خودم نگفتم که شما بخونید و بگید حیف ما از این جرقه ها نداشتیم!

آخرش بهتون گفتم چجوری میتونید( و از چه راههایی) شما هم این جرقه رو ایجاد کنید!

در حقیقت راز ایجاد علاقه به ریاضی رو بهتون گفتم!


برا من که کتاب خوبی بود البته هرکس یک نظری داره!

موفق تر از همیشه باشی دوست من! :Yahoo (81):

----------


## Parniya

> سلام دوست عزیز!
> 
> اون معلمی که من گفتم زیاد اهل تشویق و تمجید نبود!
> 
>  و تمام معلم هایی که من در این سال ها داشتم(مخصوصا این سال آخر) 
> 
> به دلایل نا معلوم این تشویق ها رو از بچه ها دریغ میکردند!(شاید به خاطر کلاس کارشون که نیاد پایین)
> 
> (خیلی از دوستان من هم به دلیل معلم نه چندان خوب هندسه 2 از این درس زده شدند)
> ...




دوست عزیز

ادرس وبلاگت رو بذار تو امضات 

اگه قصد راهنمایی داری همینجا بگو
ارجاع نده به وبلاگت

مرسی!!

----------


## andia

> دوست عزیز
> 
> ادرس وبلاگت رو بذار تو امضات 
> 
> اگه قصد راهنمایی داری همینجا بگو
> ارجاع نده به وبلاگت
> 
> مرسی!!


بله ویرایش شد!

----------


## رهاکیا

سلام مطلبتوخوندم منم جرقه میخام ماماااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااان :Y (543):

----------


## andia

برای ایجاد جرقه یک هدف ، یک امید و یک انگیزه لازمه!

مطمئن باشید شما هم میتونید :Y (565):

----------


## andia

روش حل کردن ریاضی افزوده شد!

----------


## Parniya

> روش حل کردن ریاضی افزوده شد!


مثلا من گفتم لینک نذارید ، شما هم گفتی باشه مطالب رو کپی میکنم میذارم !!  :Y (716):   چی شد؟!

----------

